# how can i stop the nipping?



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

My GSD likes to nip at the back of our legs either on the calf part or the back of the ankles. Why is that and how can I stop it? He does it to everyone including my 2 small children.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He does it because GSDs are herding dogs.

He needs to learn what "NO" or "leave it" means.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Even at a year, your GSD is still a 'puppy'. Big puppy but a puppy.

Most of us have/had this problem. It involves an active happy pup that only knows how to play like a dog. With it's mouth.

So if we want it to stop and have a loving playful dog, we need to TEACH it to play in a less painful way. Tons more real exercise is needed. And dog classes.

A more complete site with specific help is on:


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=153716&page=1#Post153716


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDHe does it because GSDs are herding dogs.
> 
> He needs to learn what "NO" or "leave it" means.


When I had him at the vet one time, I explained to her what he was doing, he doesnt just nip on my son he will get him down and hold him there. She said that it was the hurt dog in them! She said that is what is in there bloodline and it never leaves the dog! 

Now I dont know about all of that, im not a dog expert but looks to me he just wanted to play! but that is a little rough for a 4 year old child!

He knows what the word NO means! Just doesnt want to listen to that word ever!! Of course i need another word, that I can use because I am always saying no to my 4 year old and 15 month old so to him its just another word!! Maybe ill try LEAVE IT!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Instead of just going no no no no when your dog is trying to play...

You need to TEACH him what you do want to do, and play with him!

Toys, runs in the woods, tricks, dog classes.


----------

